# Mr. Boo has crop infection



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

So we finished our vibramycin last friday and things had been seeming ok until today when I was loving up my guy and he puked on me and then fluttered around the room kinda lamely just not looking right. SOOOO Back to the vet we went for a third time....

the good news is he hasn't lost any more weight since last time, but the bad news is the mouth swab came back showing he has a bacterial crop infection. I have to give him injections of naxcel 2x/day for week. I'm pretty scared to do this, but the vet has assured me it's almost impossible to screw it up?? I sure hope that's true!!

Is this when it's a good time to put acv in his water? I thought I saw something about that on here at some point...And if so what's the ratio for that? Any other advice to aid the success of his treatment would be warm welcomed too!! I want this dude to kick this crap SO bad for good this time!!

ALSO, is there anything can I do to ease the stress on the other bird being lonely? She's going out of her mind with his come and go lifestyle and she's not tame yet so she doesn't have much interest in playing with me...I don't think the fact that I keep grabbing her pal away and then not bringing him back for 10 days at a time is helping her trust me either.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, you don't want to use ACV when Mr. Boo is being given an antibiotic.

You need to wait until the full course of the antibiotic is completed so the ACV does not counteract the antibiotic.

After the bacterial infection is completely cleared, you can begin using ACV and may want to consider also getting Avi-Bios Probiotic to use as a supplement as well.

AviBios Probiotic Supplement

When the time comes that you are ready to start the ACV, the information is in the Budgie Articles Section of the forum under "Holistic/Natural Remedies".

Try to spend as much time with your other budgie as possible. Sing, talk and/or read to her.
Ensure she has music playing and/or the TV to keep her company when you aren't around.*


----------



## mfinterrorshark (Jul 21, 2014)

Ok. I will not do that then until after he is better. And I will read that stuff on it, thanks.

Have you ever had to give injections to any of your birds? 
I've given Mr. Boo two now. It's seeming easier to me than administering the oral medications, but how do I really know I'm doing it correctly? Is it really just as simple as sticking him in the breast? Vet assured me it's near impossible to screw up and I left the vet super confident yesterday, but now I'm all sorts of second-guessing and worried I will do it wrong and he won't get better or worse I will hurt him somehow.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've never given my birds injections, so I really can't offer any advice. 
If you feel uncertain, I'd call the vet's office and ask them to make sure you aren't going too deep or anything.*


----------

